# New Daiwa Saltiga Spinning Reel



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I was very impressed with new Daiwa Saltiga reels at ICAST show this year and I decided to test them myself.
I got a new Saltiga 6500H reel today. It looks very solid.
It weighs at just over 28 lb. Not bad at all.
The retail price is $1300. I wonder whether fishermen are willing to pay such a money. But nothing surprises me anymore as far as tackle is concerned. When Shimano introduced new Stella 20000SW for $950, I had the same thought.

I have a bluefin popping trip in Cape Cod tomorrow and I hope I hookup a 200 plus lb tuna to test the reel.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Let us know how you did????


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

28 LB. ?? That bad boy is HEAVY!


----------



## Albacoreron (Aug 3, 2009)

The weight of the spinning reel is not 28 pounds - thats wrong. Saltiga Spinning Reels are not that heavy. I own 3. Saltiga Spinning Reels are strong - they are not heavy reels.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Albacoreron said:


> The weight of the spinning reel is not 28 pounds - thats wrong. Saltiga Spinning Reels are not that heavy. I own 3. Saltiga Spinning Reels are strong - they are not heavy reels.


Yes, I realize they are not that heavy. It is a joke. I'm sure he meant 28 oz.

799 grams is 28.18 ounces.


----------

